
The Spirit Molecule by Graham Hancock - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47ElVv3RG2M
======
sahin-boydas
:Transcript:

Our society is absolutely designed to shut down 90% of the potential of the
human creature. Why should it be the case that society is afraid of realising
human potential and what it comes down to is special interests, that there are
those who run things in society and that there are those who are there to kind
of serve them and serve their ends and serve their needs.

And so, what our society has created is a realm of unquestioning meat robots
who will perform their daily tasks without complaining and without causing any
trouble, and that may be very useful to certain small interest groups but it's
extremely damaging to the rest of humanity,

Once we realise our potential we don't need elites anymore, who needs elites -
who needs to be led. This is another revelation that comes from working with
psychedelics is that we do not need leaders, they are not over us telling us
what to do, they may imagine that that's what their doing but they have no
right to do that.

And the moment we begin to wake up and start asking really profound questions
about the nature of reality and about the society that we live in, their power
is instantly diminished and I think that's why we've seen such vigour and real
nasty unpleasantness put into this horrible wicked thing called the war on
drugs which is being used as an excuse to enter the inner sanctum of peoples
lives.

See, if i'm not sovereign over my own consciousness, if I can't make free
choices about my own consciousness, if I can't make those free choices while
doing no harm to others then I am not free, in any useful or meaningful sense.

And, the moment that I free myself then I become a danger to those who run
things in the world, anybody who has seen led to question the nature of things
profoundly as a result of psychedelics is a danger to the status QUO.

We risk being thrown in prison, we risk having our reputations destroyed - if
the powers that be enter our home and find that we're using psychedelics, I
mean this is really Orwellian World that we've created,

how dare some guy in a suit sitting in government tell me to what to do with
my consciousnesses - while at the same time, they're allowing the
glorification and glamorisation of alcohol which is one of the most dangerous
drugs on the planet.

I mean alcohol is a seriously dangerous drug, whether you're talking about
cirrhosis of the liver, or whether you're talking about traffic accidents or
whether you're talking about violence - alcohol, there's no doubt about it
nobody can dispute, is an extremely dangerous drug.

So a society that says alcohol's okay and you can even advertise it, but
psilocybin or DMT are not okay and if you use them you'll be sent to prison,
that society is just riddled through and through with unbelievable hypocrisy.

And we have to bring that out, we have to show people this is the case because
what's going on here is a fundamental abuse of human rights, we must be free
to make decisions over our own consciousness always with the proviso that we
do no harm to others and any government any state agency that attempts to
limit our freedom over our own consciousness - is itself an agency of darkness
and control.

